# Powered chassis



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 3 powered chassis if anyone needs 1. I'm keeping one of the 6 wheel chassis for a future project. The 6 wheel chassis has pul-mor, and the tires are in very nice shape. These chassis ARE NOT projects, each one has been inspected/rebuilt/bench tested and perform as new. All light, and all smoke. There are no loose insulators, all screw holes in the wheels were cleaned up with a 4-40 tap, chassis was de-greased, re-lubed with white lithium grease, and oiled. New bulbs were added where needed, brushes and springs were checked, and new ones were added where needed.Armature was re-faced, all oil wicks are present, as well as the grease/gear covers..$25 for the 4 wheel chassis, $30 for the 6 wheel pul-mor chassis.I still have 4 green bumpers for sale, $10 bucks apiece, as well as 2 SIT boiler shells at $15 bucks apiece.





















.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just finished another 6 wheel chassis with pul-mor....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, any of those 6 wheel chassis left? (with good pulmor tires). Round or square studs?
You did not mention that. I might buy one of each. What you got?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, any of those 6 wheel chassis left? (with good pulmor tires). Round or square studs?
> You did not mention that. I might buy one of each. What you got?


Hey, what's up?? I have 2 complete, running chassis left, both with good pul-mor wheels/tires, but they both have the round, not square, brass stud. I want to keep 1 of them, the other is available. $30 bucks, plus...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I will take one of those please. If you say they are nice I am sure they are. To busy today but will send a
postal money order tomorrow. Or when you find out the shipping cost. Send it the cheapest rate. Not in a hurry for it.
I saw your address around here not long ago. I should be fine. If you need mine I will send it in private message.
Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I will take one of those please. If you say they are nice I am sure they are. To busy today but will send a
> postal money order tomorrow. Or when you find out the shipping cost. Send it the cheapest rate. Not in a hurry for it.
> I saw your address around here not long ago. I should be fine. If you need mine I will send it in private message.
> Thanks.


You got it..I'll send you my address also in a PM..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found your address so no need to send it. Just let me know shipping cost and I will get money sent. Thanks.
Do you need my address?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sent you a PM flyernut. I will be back later tonight. Got to go.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have another powered chassis to get rid of.. This is the early style with the square ends on the center blind drive wheel. E-unit is good, cycles fine, light works, and it runs in forward and backward. I DID NOT service this chassis, you should take it apart, clean, and lube for best results, but it does run fairly














well. This chassis would be used for any SIT Pacific engine, a Royal Blue, Circus engine, etc. I can supply a original Circus engine shell for it, but the cow-catcher is bent, and will need some work.


----------

